# Rabbits and guinea pigs?



## mulledwhine (25 May 2013)

We are being given a Rex rabbit next week, we already have a guinea pig.

I know they can't live together , but is there any reason why they can't go outside in a run together during the day?


----------



## webble (25 May 2013)

Yes the rabbit will more than likely attack the guinea pig and even if he/she doesnt they arent of the same species and the piggy could be scared.

The best plan if you have the space and money would be to get both neutered when they are old enough and go to a rescue to get them a neutered friend each


----------



## hayinamanger (25 May 2013)

I had a rabbit and two guinea pigs years ago.  When they were in the run together, the rabbit was constantly trying to hump the guinea pigs.  I put some down pipe in the run, so that they could escape from the unwanted attention.


----------



## mynutmeg (25 May 2013)

No reason they can't live together - I know loads of people say they can't but we used to have several of each all living together no problem


----------



## webble (25 May 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			No reason they can't live together - I know loads of people say they can't but we used to have several of each all living together no problem
		
Click to expand...

There are a LOT of reasons they cant live together including the humping one listed above. They have different diet requirements too


----------



## mulledwhine (25 May 2013)

I know they have different diet requirements , which is why they won't be living together.

I might see if the very large run that bunny is coming with can be partitioned off.

Next port of call, ringing the vet so it can have it's myxi jab


----------



## catxx (25 May 2013)

It'll be the combined myxi/VHD jab now.

I concur, no piggies and rabbits. Presuming the Rex has not been spayed/neutered will mean the poor piggy is at risk of being attacked by a territorial rabbit, being humped, being bitten, and a piggy CAN fight back, have heard stories of rabbits having chunks missing out of their noses and bottoms courtesy of a piggy. One kick from a rabbit (and they often flick their back feet) can snap a guineas spine.

Rabbits can also be carriers of bordatella. Doesn't harm the rabbit, but will kill a piggy.

Definitely keep them apart!!

When you contact the vet, ask about spaying and neutering. See if there are any good rescues near you too as desexed rabbits love the company of another! My two buns today have spent the day snuggled up, flopped out, fast asleep in the sunshine.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (25 May 2013)

We had one rabbit and a guinea pig and we put them in to a run together and rabbit attacked guinea pig. 
We always had rabbits and guinea pigs living together when I was a child, curious to why people say this shouldn't be done?


----------



## catxx (25 May 2013)

Maria13 said:



			We had one rabbit and a guinea pig and we put them in to a run together and rabbit attacked guinea pig. 
We always had rabbits and guinea pigs living together when I was a child, curious to why people say this shouldn't be done?
		
Click to expand...

It's an old myth. No idea when it started, decades ago. Nowadays we know a LOT more about the physiology, diet and social needs of both species. They are actually VERY different, rabbits aren't even rodents.


----------



## mulledwhine (25 May 2013)

That's interesting, I thought any thing that had front teeth that grew were considered rodents , I have learned something


----------



## mulledwhine (25 May 2013)

I am presuming is has not been spayed/neutered ( no idea of it's sex), as it has not had any jabs, so doubt they bothered to have it de sexed.

He/she is very pretty though from the picture my sister sent me


----------



## mynutmeg (25 May 2013)

webble said:



			There are a LOT of reasons they cant live together including the humping one listed above. They have different diet requirements too
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you have to introduce them carefully and have them well matched (I wouldn't put a giant in with a guinea pig for example) My entire childhood we kept rabbits and nins together with no issues, they had a nin mix plus veg and both rabbit and nins did really well on those. The biggest diet difference is that the nin has to have vitamin C while the rabbit doesn't need it in the diet,


----------



## catxx (25 May 2013)

Guineas need a lot more greens than rabbits. I know several rabbits, including my own, that would get severely upset guts if they had the same amount of greens as piggies need.

As for mix foods, there was a recent study that proved rabbits suffer from severe health problems if they're fed mix foods compared to a proper rabbit pellet. Hence shops like Pets at Home stopping selling mix muesli foods altogether. 

The diet differences is just the tip of the iceberg. There is no reason to keep the two very different species together for purely selfish reasons when they would much prefer company of their own kind!


----------



## Natch (25 May 2013)

Blimey. I had a male guinea and two female rabbits as a kid.  Rabbits fought like mad,  guinea kept them company alternate days. All had a generic mix, hay,*grass and veg peelings. All three lived to good old ages!


----------



## Natch (25 May 2013)

Rabbits kept seperately, if that wasn't clear  none were neutered/spayed either.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 May 2013)

When I was a kid I had rabbits and guinea pigs. Some of the rabbits lived with the gp's but some didn't as were aggressive towards the piggies. 

Surprisingly one of the rabbits who did live with a guinea was psycho rabbit who liked to attack people! !


----------



## Alaadin (25 May 2013)

NEVER! Please don't put your guinea pig in with your rabbit for it's sake! I help out at a guinea pig rescue centre and we are always getting guinea pigs in who have been attacked by rabbits. Or guinea pigs that are traumatised after living with rabbits and having to put up with the constant humping and bullying. Please don't!


----------



## Daytona (25 May 2013)

From as long as I can remember till I was about 15 I had rabbits and pigs living together no problems at all.  Never heard that before they can't live together, I'd had a good few over years as a kid and we had no issues


----------



## heebiejeebies (25 May 2013)

Dear god... I've always kept rabbits and guinea pigs together with no problems. I usually find the rabbit/pig combo get on better than rabbit/rabbit combo. 

Like everything else, read the signs, do your research and use your common sense. If it doesn't work out it doesn't work out. Don't take everything people on here say as gospel, don't let their bad experiences/own opinions put you off from making your own decisions


----------



## heebiejeebies (25 May 2013)

And just to add - I have never seen any humping or bullying going on between rabbits/pigs in all my years of keeping them together. Do it properly and you will most likely be fine!


----------



## Natch (25 May 2013)

I have seen my guinea pig try to hump a huge rabbit


----------



## mynutmeg (25 May 2013)

catxx said:



			Guineas need a lot more greens than rabbits. I know several rabbits, including my own, that would get severely upset guts if they had the same amount of greens as piggies need.

As for mix foods, there was a recent study that proved rabbits suffer from severe health problems if they're fed mix foods compared to a proper rabbit pellet. Hence shops like Pets at Home stopping selling mix muesli foods altogether. 

The diet differences is just the tip of the iceberg. There is no reason to keep the two very different species together for purely selfish reasons when they would much prefer company of their own kind!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - it's a good 10 years since I had any small furriers and all of ours would get carrots everyday, muslie, and grass. All lived long lives, including the two that escaped - we saw those around for another couple of years 



heebiejeebies said:



			Dear god... I've always kept rabbits and guinea pigs together with no problems. I usually find the rabbit/pig combo get on better than rabbit/rabbit combo. 

Like everything else, read the signs, do your research and use your common sense. If it doesn't work out it doesn't work out. Don't take everything people on here say as gospel, don't let their bad experiences/own opinions put you off from making your own decisions 

Click to expand...

We usually had 2 + of each type in a big run and never had problems with fighting or humping. All were neutered as early as possible and introduced as youngsters to the group. Would never, ever leave them together if there was one being bullied tho.


----------



## webble (25 May 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			And just to add - I have never seen any humping or bullying going on between rabbits/pigs in all my years of keeping them together. Do it properly and you will most likely be fine!
		
Click to expand...

Of course if you're not fine you could end up with a dead or mutilated pig and a huge vets bill but thats the risk you take I guess. Some peoples ignorance scares me - not you OP


----------



## mulledwhine (25 May 2013)

Our guinea pig is not neutered, bit there was no need as he lived with his brother until he sadly died nearly 2 years ago 

Henry is nearly 5 years old, so I am guessing quite an old man now ( never had piggies before, and the life expectancy seems to differ from forum to forum), even pets at home say rabbits live for 5 years!!! I know that to not be true, my sister and I bred and showed rabbits as kids so we could get some extra pocket money and most of ours lived 10 years +

Sorry I digress 

Thank you for all the replies


----------



## webble (25 May 2013)

Mulledwine it sounds like you are doing a great job with all your research. If you have questions try the forums attached to rabbitrehome and guineapigrehome

Piggies generally live 5-7 years. Rabbits depend on the breed, 6 is fairly old for a giant whereas a healthy small rabbit can live to 11/12


----------



## heebiejeebies (25 May 2013)

webble said:



			Of course if you're not fine you could end up with a dead or mutilated pig and a huge vets bill but thats the risk you take I guess. Some peoples ignorance scares me - not you OP
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're not saying that I'm ignorant...?

My best ever rabbit/pig combo were both un-netered males. They were so happy together, and when the rabbit died of a stroke as an old man the guinea pig was so heartbroken he refused to eat or come out of hiding, and despite my and the vets best efforts to do something for him he died a week later. I'm pretty certain he died of a broken heart. 

Like I've said, common sense and research goes a long way...


----------



## webble (25 May 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			I hope you're not saying that I'm ignorant...?

My best ever rabbit/pig combo were both un-netered males. They were so happy together, and when the rabbit died of a stroke as an old man the guinea pig was so heartbroken he refused to eat or come out of hiding, and despite my and the vets best efforts to do something for him he died a week later. I'm pretty certain he died of a broken heart. 

*Like I've said, common sense and research goes a long way..*.
		
Click to expand...

It does indeed hence the RWAF and MMC both saying the pair are a bad combo along with the rspca


----------



## catxx (25 May 2013)

webble said:



			It does indeed hence the RWAF and MMC both saying the pair are a bad combo along with the rspca
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

The research:
http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/pets/rabbits/company/rabbitsandguineapigs
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/friend.asp
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/?section=policies.html
http://www.guineapigcages.com/rabbits.htm
http://www.guineapigtoday.com/2012/03/16/keeping-guinea-pigs-and-rabbits-together/

Just because it worked for some people doesn't mean it was right or actually fair on either animal who WOULD have been deprived proper social behaviours. A guinea can't wheeek wheeek with a rabbit.


----------



## catxx (25 May 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Interesting - it's a good 10 years since I had any small furriers and all of ours would get carrots everyday, muslie, and grass. All lived long lives, including the two that escaped - we saw those around for another couple of years
		
Click to expand...

Read this:
http://www.rabbitawarenessweek.co.uk/diet/the-research


----------



## weebarney (26 May 2013)

Would not advise putting them together. Piggies are herd animals and need company of their own kind. Put them in runs side by side if you want them to have company from each other.


----------



## Natch (26 May 2013)

Guinea pigs are supposed to live 6-7 years?! Mine made it to 14!


----------



## RobinHood (26 May 2013)

We kept rabbits and guinea pigs together for years and years without a problem. Wiggy the guinea pig lived 'til he was 9yrs old and he spent much of that time snuggled under the ear of a rabbit.


----------



## circuit dancer (26 May 2013)

I had a rabbit and ginipig together.  Bought them from the shop together.  Never were seperated.     Apart from a few weeks as ginipig feel down the ramp and broke his leg :/.         Loved each other


----------



## catxx (26 May 2013)

Like I have said before, just because others have had it work before, does NOT mean its recommended and yes it can prove fatal for piggy or even bunny.

I kept a rabbit and piggy together, over 15 years ago now, before the Internet existed to tell me otherwise. The piggy lasted a few months before it collapsed and died on the way to the vet. Poor thing was humped and bullied constantly. Either a broken spine or scurvy, or a combo of the two, got the poor thing. I was a kid and the vets and shop didn't advise keeping them a part. I would never do it again.


----------



## Natch (26 May 2013)

But catxx what others on here have said is about approaching it sensibly,  which to me means that if you are introducing two you introduce them with a fence between first, then gradually allowed to spend time together supervised until you can be reasonably sure that it is working. That's a reasonable way to introduce two of any species, same or different.
 We introduced two rabbits to each other like this and had to seperate them when it was clear that the fighting was more than introductory squabbles. If OP buys another rabbit and another guineashe is still going to have to go through the same process to see if they will get on with their intended friends, with the possibility that she ends up with 4seperate animals if they don't like the company!  To me it would make sense to carefully see if rabbit and guinea would get on before going down that route.


----------



## webble (26 May 2013)

Natch said:



			But catxx what others on here have said is about approaching it sensibly,  which to me means that if you are introducing two you introduce them with a fence between first, then gradually allowed to spend time together supervised until you can be reasonably sure that it is working. That's a reasonable way to introduce two of any species, same or different.
 We introduced two rabbits to each other like this and had to seperate them when it was clear that the fighting was more than introductory squabbles. If OP buys another rabbit and another guineashe is still going to have to go through the same process to see if they will get on with their intended friends, with the possibility that she ends up with 4seperate animals if they don't like the company!  To me it would make sense to carefully see if rabbit and guinea would get on before going down that route.
		
Click to expand...

No sensibly is keeping them with a neutered member of their own species forget the risk element how would you like to live never meeting another human!!!


----------



## catxx (26 May 2013)

Natch said:



			But catxx what others on here have said is about approaching it sensibly,  which to me means that if you are introducing two you introduce them with a fence between first, then gradually allowed to spend time together supervised until you can be reasonably sure that it is working. That's a reasonable way to introduce two of any species, same or different.
 We introduced two rabbits to each other like this and had to seperate them when it was clear that the fighting was more than introductory squabbles. If OP buys another rabbit and another guineashe is still going to have to go through the same process to see if they will get on with their intended friends, with the possibility that she ends up with 4seperate animals if they don't like the company!  To me it would make sense to carefully see if rabbit and guinea would get on before going down that route.
		
Click to expand...

But there is no reason to introduce two completely different species, for completely selfish human reasons, when so much is now known on how to bond two of the SAME species. 

Introducing two rabbits is not easy BUT over the last 15-20 years a ton of research has been done. Any good rabbit rescue will even do the tricky bonding for you now. The rescue I volunteer at has several bonding sheds which are always fully booked and the rescue has not only bonded pairs, but also several trios, a few quads and even a quintuplet of rabbits. The trick is spaying and neutering and respecting their need for territory - so introductions can only be done on neutral territory. And, just like people, you don't always fancy the first person you're introduced to. A good rescue will try a few rabbits until they find the right match.

And its similar with guineas, but not the same, but the same with guinea rescues in that they will help with matching two together. 

Basically, there are NO excuses for slinging two completely different species together because you can't be bothered to bond them with their own species. Selfish.


----------



## Alaadin (26 May 2013)

It doesn't matter how 'gradually' or 'sensibly' you introduce them. The fact is that they are different species and a rabbit can so easily seriously injure a guinea pig, even without malice. 

Like I said, I help out at a guinea pig rescue centre and we currently have 3 guinea pigs in that were either seriously injured or traumatised by living with rabbits. And we see them all the time. Just because people do it doesn't make it right or fair on the animals. Any guinea pig forum or website you go on now will say it's wrong. Just because people have done it in the past with no issues, that doesn't make it right now. Research moves on!

Put your rabbit with a rabbit and your guinea pig with a guinea pig...

P.S just to add, guinea pigs are herd animals. How can you ever expect a rabbit to be a suitable replacement for that herd interaction? They can't even communicate together.


----------



## Alaadin (26 May 2013)

Have a research on this website www.theguineapigforum.co.uk 
You will find plenty of experiences here!


----------



## Hexx (26 May 2013)

I wouldn't keep them together.

My YO had a rabbit and two guineas together (I did mention at the time it was not a good idea, but she can be quite stubborn and poo-pooed my suggestion that they be kept separate).  The rabbit has killed both guinea pigs - she didn't learn after the first died, but she learned after the second died!!


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (26 May 2013)

I've not read the thread properly, just replying to OP's question.

In short, no. Not under any circumstances can you put a rabbit and guinea pig together, even for a short time. You would struggle to find any reliable up-to-date resource that suggests otherwise. Rabbits can harm guinea pigs (even unintentionally) with their powerful back legs. If you've ever seen a rabbit get excited and have a high-spirited 'run, skip and a jump' around their run then you'll know what I'm talking about. Also, rabbits are often carriers of a bacteria called Bordetella bronchiseptica which causes a respiratory disease in guinea pigs.

If you want a companion for your rabbit then neuter him if he isn't already and introduce him to a spayed female from a rescue centre (they will have them back if the match doesn't work out).

Guinea pigs are very social and so I would recommend you get a companion for yours. It is much easier to provide a lone guinea pig with a new friend than you may think. If your guinea pig is a sow, then she will likely get on with another sow of any age after a brief introduction period. If your pig is a boar, then a young boar would make a good companion. A handy tip is to bath both pigs with the same shampoo before introducing them so that they both smell the same.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (26 May 2013)

Natch said:



			Guinea pigs are supposed to live 6-7 years?! Mine made it to 14!  

Click to expand...

14 is the oldest recorded age for a guinea pig! You could of been in the Guinness World Records.


----------



## mulledwhine (26 May 2013)

Just to clarify  I have a lone piggy because his brother died , I was told on a piggy forum that they do not take to a strange piggy very well at all 

Mini wants a rabbit , I have been offered one for free this week , I now will not be letting them be lose together, I will partition the rum off so that they have a section each 

I would consider neutering Henry ( piggy) but he is nearly 5 , so I don't think it fair to put him through that, I am willing to be contacted on that point 

Thank you again for the replies


----------



## Alaadin (27 May 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Just to clarify  I have a lone piggy because his brother died , I was told on a piggy forum that they do not take to a strange piggy very well at all 

Click to expand...

Not true at all. Get down to your local guinea pig rescue and they'll pair him up for you


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (27 May 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Just to clarify  I have a lone piggy because his brother died , I was told on a piggy forum that they do not take to a strange piggy very well at all 

Click to expand...

Well I don't know who told you that! As long as the baby boar you pair him up with hasn't reached full sexual maturity (so that he isn't seen as a threat initially) then it should work out fine! Just introduce them on neutral territory at first and then prop them in a newly cleaned out hutch together once they've settled and you should be fine!


----------



## suestowford (27 May 2013)

Some rescues do 'boar dating' where they will help you to find a new piggy friend for your lonesome pig. Might be worth a google?


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 May 2013)

Rabbits and guinea pigs living together is an outdated practice which is thankfully dying out due to research coming on in leaps and bounds over the past 10 years - much like keeping goldfish in bowls, which most people also know is wrong now. It's the same with anything - there's a difference between surviving and thriving. A dog will stay alive and eat if kept locked in a tiny room but fed. But I'm certain no one on this forum would find that acceptable. Guinea pigs can survive with rabbits, but it is not much of a life, and carries numerous risks which have been already mentioned.

OP, try The Piggy Bank (https://www.facebook.com/piggybank.gpr) for your local rescue who will have a dating service to find a friendly baby boar for your current piggy. The bank is made by members of the guinea pig forum UK and is an excellent tool. If there's nowhere that local, google their forum and ask around. Good luck!


----------



## mulledwhine (28 May 2013)

Well he is here, he should have been a she, but closer inspection proved other wise 

He is a very cute boy, although very scared as he has not been handled for over a year 

His old owner was an elderly lady, so this is how I came to be given him.

I can't wait for him to grow in confidence , his Rex velvety coat is gorgeous


----------



## mulledwhine (28 May 2013)

Thank you as well for ideas to find Henry the guidea pig a new friend , I will defiantly look into the dating services


----------



## suestowford (29 May 2013)

Oooh, a rex! They are gorgeous. The two I had became ever so tame.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (29 May 2013)

suestowford said:



			Oooh, a rex! They are gorgeous. The two I had became ever so tame.
		
Click to expand...

Rexes are wonderful! I have two and they are the friendliest, most characterful breed I've come across. My boar (my pride and joy) with sleep with his head on my shoulder. My sow hasn't been handled much but she's far more tame than I'd expect her to be with her level of handling.

Best breed ever! Seriously!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

I have posted a new thread with a picture of him


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (29 May 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			I have posted a new thread with a picture of him 

Click to expand...

Oh lol, though you meant rex guinea pig. Your bunny looks lovely (from other thread), love the name!


----------



## ShadowHunter (30 May 2013)

I've always kept guineas and rabbits together. Although i have two rabbits and three guinea pigs, so there in no way alone. They are all brought out together in a small barn during the day and put back into their own cages at night (3 guineas together, rabbits separate). Never ever had any problems, past or present, counted up, i've had 4 rabbits and 5 guineas in my ''ownership time''. 

In fact, the most problems ive had is between the same species. 5 guinea pigs had to be separated back into 2's and 3's after i got 3 from a rescue after my two rabbits died suddenly. Cue constant fighting even after a very slow introduction. When one of the pair died, she would not accept another piggy but enjoyed the occasional visit of the then house rabbit. Now we've the 3 guineas and 2 rabbits, and i've witnessed several times one rabbit happily grooming the guinea pig.


----------



## Floxie (30 May 2013)

I won't quote anybody so it doesn't look like I'm replying to an individual, but r.e.




			I used to / have always done X and all my pets are fine!
		
Click to expand...

Well - I kept pets all my life, following methods which were accepted and common at the time. And as I got older, we learned more about particular animals and their requirements - the pet market expanded and more and more products became available. We learn and things change. There's not a chance I'd keep my small fuzzies the same way today as I did in even the 90s 

If your bunnies have never battered your piggies, lucky you. But I'm not sure luck and past experience is a good enough excuse to continue and to condone something when it has been proved to be risky for the animals involved.

There's nothing wrong with 'how we used to do things'. What we know now will change, too, I'm sure. What is wrong is when we continue to do things based on tradition, rather than adapting practice with changing knowledge


----------



## amy104 (30 May 2013)

Rabbits can carry a disease called bordatella which may have no symptoms but could kill a guinea pig. There's no way of knowing if the rabbit is a carrier or not so it's best not to mix them at all, even in just a run.


----------



## mulledwhine (30 May 2013)

Thank you for all the replies 

He is settling in really well 

For those that missed my pic post , here is Dave


----------



## Mynstrel (14 June 2013)

DreamingIsBelieving said:



			Well I don't know who told you that! As long as the baby boar you pair him up with hasn't reached full sexual maturity (so that he isn't seen as a threat initially) then it should work out fine! Just introduce them on neutral territory at first and then prop them in a newly cleaned out hutch together once they've settled and you should be fine!

Click to expand...

Somebody who did a lot of pig rescue told me that a good way to bond pigs is to put them in a neutral smelling carrier together and go for a short ride in the car.  She said that the movement would make them huddle together and share their scent so they'd accept each other better when they got home (then obviously do the clean hutch etc).  I don't know how PC that method is but I have always used it with mine if I've had to introduce a new one and it hasn't failed me yet


----------

